# Newborn Chihuahua puppies!!!



## Leanne1989 (Nov 11, 2007)

here you go guys...2 girls and a boy born last night!
Not great pics but there suprisingly fast!! lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh congratulations,,,,i want one,,,,,,,,,,,,,they are so cute,,well done,, lots of pics pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

awww bless


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

They are lovely, They look like lil mice, Mum looks so chuffed, Blesssss


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

awe they look like lovely pups !


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

Can u tell at this stage if they are going to be long or short haired?
I'm no chi expert so looking at ya pics i have no clue


----------



## Leanne1989 (Nov 11, 2007)

These are longcoats...i find all my longs have a line/almsot like a ridge on there backs and my smooths dont although funnily enough my yorkies look like smooths when there born!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

they are stunning...........awwwwwwwww I want one...my chihuahua would love a new friend


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

my parents have 5 longcoated chihuahuas,, they run round in a little group,,funny little things,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

have they got one to spare LOL


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

2 to spare even?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> have they got one to spare LOL


if they had i would nick it,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

grab three and run LOL


----------



## Cassiel07 (Jan 22, 2008)

They are so cute!


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

How cute are they! Ive never seen chihuahua pups before. They look so small and fragile. Glad they're doing well.


----------



## Minxii_07 (Feb 1, 2008)

How much are you selling your puppies for?


----------



## Angel (Jan 3, 2008)

Aawwwww so cute.......................


----------

